# Nobody bought it, so I brought it back to life



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice work, how’d it sink?


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

tcov said:


> Nice work, how’d it sink?


Not sure. Probably got wedged under the dock from a boat wake in the night then swamped with the tide


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Love a good comeback story - glad you got her going again!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Id be scared to leave it in water a over night after that 😒 makes me think about that movie "Final Destination" where they cheated death id be wondering if it was meant to be On bottom 😳 and you helped it cheat its Final Destination 😱


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Hell yeah


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

Silent Drifter said:


> Id be scared to leave it in water a over night after that 😒 makes me think about that movie "Final Destination" where they cheated death id be wondering if it was meant to be On bottom 😳 and you helped it cheat its Final Destination 😱


Never thought of it like that before haha 🤔


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I never leave my boat in the water over night 🌙 Afraid it will sink 😩😩


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice darn boat. Did you have to re - Gellcoat it, or just buff it out and that's a new motor the other is waterlogged, right


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Beautiful rebuild. That motor looks massive on there. I know they have the glass for it tho


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

dlpanadero said:


> View attachment 194746
> View attachment 194748


I bet that she’d sell quickly if you put it back on the market!👍


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Very Cool 😎 Congrats on restoring a classic ATF skiff w/ storied past…..well done!


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Nice darn boat. Did you have to re - Gellcoat it, or just buff it out and that's a new motor the other is waterlogged, right


I did new gelcoat on the bottom. Topside I just gave a good cleaning and pressure wash and waxing. And yes it’s a new motor.. the old Yamaha 40 actually ran perfect after pickling it, but I pulled it off and sold it. (And yes I told the buyer of course it had been submerged)


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

SteveRetrieve said:


> Beautiful rebuild. That motor looks massive on there. I know they have the glass for it tho


Thank you! And yeah I’ll be really curious to see how it performs with the 60 Mercury compared to the Yamaha 40 I had on it


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

dlpanadero said:


> Not sure. Probably got wedged under the dock from a boat wake in the night then swamped with the tide


Had that happen to a 21 master angler one night down in the keys. There was a 4x4 between 2 pilings that rotted out and the boat got stuck under the post on the gunnel. Caught it before it actually sank but had I not checked it when I did it would have killed that vacation.


----------



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

this is great story glad it didnt sell when you tried!
congratulations and well done.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

@KurtActual did you see the movie it was really cool, talked about deaths Design ...
Never showed death but you could tell it was present by a gust of wind or a dark shadow creeping in 😱 it was a cool movie one to see for sure !

Sorry for the derail 🤪 just wanted to show where i was coming from.... kinda like the titanic it was built to be on the bottom 😱 Due to design flaws ...


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Well hell, I must have missed that for sale add


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

labor of love for sure, man. congrats.


----------



## Capt._Justin_Price (Aug 26, 2012)

A hull worth saving! Solid work!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I loved mine.
That sunken picture hurt me bad.
Nice work


----------

